# Zebra Light XHP35 Headlamp Coming Soon



## benwelder (Jan 15, 2016)

I couldn't find this anywhere on the forum (sorry if it is a repeat post), but Zebra Light has said that they are coming out with XHP35 headlamps with the same driver as the SC63 lights in 2-3 months. Sounds sweet.


----------



## gunga (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh. Cool! Thanks for the Info!


----------



## LessDark (Jan 16, 2016)

So from now on there will be no more zebralights produced which can take protected 18650's? :thumbsdow


----------



## benwelder (Jan 16, 2016)

I imagine they won't change that. Just takes a little education to use unprotected cells. Also don't the ZL's have built in battery protection circuits?


----------



## start90a (Jan 16, 2016)

Awesome news from ZL! :twothumbs


----------



## willowisp (Jan 17, 2016)

LessDark said:


> So from now on there will be no more zebralights produced which can take protected 18650's? :thumbsdow


Hi. Why would you think this? As far as I know, ZL headlamps do have over discharge protection, but is that incompatible with battery builtin protection? Or is battery length a problem?


I may get a H600 some time after the Mk III upgrade, but I'd just rather share protected 18650s between that and other lights.


----------



## SR.GRINGO (Jan 17, 2016)

LessDark said:


> So from now on there will be no more zebralights produced which can take protected 18650's? :thumbsdow




Can this statement be confirmed?


Currently I run protected AW18650 3400mah, and Obtronic 3400mah in my H600W.

My plan is to get the new XHP35 when it is offered in the 18650 headlamp.

Zebralight is going to lose a customer if protected 18650's are no longer an option.


----------



## benwelder (Jan 19, 2016)

I cannot confirm it. From reading around it seems like sometimes the length is a problem. But if you're running protected cells that fit, seems to be a non-issue. Maybe someone else will chime in with more info.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2016)

The new H600 MKIII's that are already out are protected cell compatible(69mm max length) so, I dont see why the XHP35's wouldnt be but, you never know. And, to the people that are always saying you dont need to run protected in a Zebralight because of its features, you are not taking into account that a lot of people use protected in their other lights and might not want to buy specific cells just for one light. Also, some people just prefer the added level of redundant protection for both light use and charging that a protected cell provides. Especially in a headlamp application.


----------



## twistedraven (Jan 19, 2016)

Zebralight provides a high quality unprotected cell with their new SC600 MK3 lights-- at least to American customers.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 19, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> Zebralight provides a high quality unprotected cell with their new SC600 MK3 lights-- at least to American customers.



That's a pretty good cell, NCR18650BL I believe. But a good cell is like $4 these days, so I can't complain whether they give me one or not.

It will take a perfect headlamp to replace my H600w, so I'll wait and see what comes in a few months.


----------



## twistedraven (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm hoping for an H600D with XHP35 5000k 90CRI using OP reflector.


----------



## chadvone (Jan 19, 2016)

Coming Soon and Zebralght. LMAO


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 19, 2016)

markr6 said:


> It will take a perfect headlamp to replace my H600w, so I'll wait and see what comes in a few months.



Runtime is what I would like, and floody beam , which given the use of the XHP may mean just that


----------



## markr6 (Jan 20, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> I'm hoping for an H600D with XHP35 5000k 90CRI using OP reflector.




SOLD!


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 21, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> Zebralight provides a high quality unprotected cell with their new SC600 MK3 lights-- at least to American customers.



I'm pretty sure that has ended. Zebralight did provide a battery before they had them for sale on their website.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 21, 2016)

markr6 said:


> SOLD!



Yeah, I might have to get one of those too to compliment my incoming H600Fd MKIII if I like it. Somehow I doubt it will happen though, at least in a 90+ CRI option.


----------



## waxing twilight (Jan 31, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> I'm hoping for an H600D with XHP35 5000k 90CRI using OP reflector.



How about an H600 w/xhp50 @5000 & 93-95 CRI?  Seems that wouldn't be an unreasonable possibility now with the SC600 Fd Plus coming


----------



## snowlover91 (Jan 31, 2016)

From what ZL had told me in a recent email exchange they said there are no plans to go to the pogo pin design for their headlamps at this time. If they are indeed planning to release the XHP35 version for their headlamps it seems like they may stick to the spring design for them.


----------



## LessDark (Jan 31, 2016)

If they do release this new headlamp with springs (which I doubt), then I don't see why they didn't do it with the new SC versions as well?



snowlover91 said:


> From what ZL had told me in a recent email exchange they said there are no plans to go to the pogo pin design for their headlamps at this time. If they are indeed planning to release the XHP35 version for their headlamps it seems like they may stick to the spring design for them.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Jan 31, 2016)

I hope this thread does not degenerate into another repetitious discussion of battery type! Chances are, however, that it will. If you like, there is a dedicated thread in the battery forum for talking about the battery requirements of the new ZebraLights. Please, please, please don't do it here!

Myself, I don't care about the battery. _I care about high CRI and moderately high output. _When ZebraLight offers them, in flashlights such as the *ZebraLight SC600Fd Mk. III Plus* and headlamps like the *ZebraLight H600Fd Mk. III*, I am a buyer. I will definitely wait for whatever high-CRI offering ZebraLight comes up with for the XHP35 in a headlamp. 

With high-CRI models available like the ones mentioned above, I have no need for a low- or moderate-CRI headlamp. That probably includes the first iteration of the XHP35 headlamp announced in this thread.


----------



## tech25 (Jan 31, 2016)

Floody, Hi CRI, longer runtimes (hopefully) 

Zebralight, you got my attention, I'm slowly moving towards rechargeable only for my main lights and MUST replace my H51fw, this might be my next headlamp.


----------



## snowlover91 (Feb 1, 2016)

LessDark said:


> If they do release this new headlamp with springs (which I doubt), then I don't see why they didn't do it with the new SC versions as well?



As I understand it they don't plan to boost the output levels the same amount they're planning in their SC series (for example the SC600 plus) so the design change isn't needed.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 1, 2016)

There is no XHP35 Hi CRI headlamps coming guys. And, no XHP50 version at all(not even normal CRI).

There is only a 3500K 90+ CRI XHP35 emiiter available with a consistent NW tint near the black body radiation line so, its a no go. The "d" and "c" are as good as its going to get for now. They are the new MKIII models after all. Maybe next generation.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 1, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> I hope this thread does not degenerate into another repetitious discussion of battery type! Chances are, however, that it will. If you like, there is a dedicated thread in the battery forum for talking about the battery requirements of the new ZebraLights. Please, please, please don't do it here!
> 
> Myself, I don't care about the battery. _I care about high CRI and moderately high output. _When ZebraLight offers them, in flashlights such as the *ZebraLight SC600Fd Mk. III Plus* and headlamps like the *ZebraLight H600Fd Mk. III*, I am a buyer.* I will definitely wait for whatever high-CRI offering ZebraLight comes up with for the XHP35 in a headlamp.*
> 
> With high-CRI models available like the ones mentioned above, I have no need for a low- or moderate-CRI headlamp. That probably includes the first iteration of the XHP35 headlamp announced in this thread.



There is no Hi CRI XHP35 headlamps coming but, if you dont already have a H600Fd MKIII or H600Fc MKIII they are great headlamps and are still plenty bright(for a headlamp especially) with med-hi CRI. I really like my "d". So much that I am considering getting the "c" as well for a backup and for when a warmer temp is desired.


----------



## LessDark (Feb 1, 2016)

Where are you getting this information from?



Tachead said:


> There is no XHP35 Hi CRI headlamps coming guys. And, no XHP50 version at all(not even normal CRI).
> 
> There is only a 3500K 90+ CRI XHP35 emiiter available with a consistent NW tint near the black body radiation line so, its a no go. The "d" and "c" are as good as its going to get for now. They are the new MKIII models after all. Maybe next generation.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 1, 2016)

LessDark said:


> Where are you getting this information from?



Right from Zebralight. I emailed them and asked a bunch of questions due to all of the speculation/rumors about Hi CRI versions of these emitters being offered in their headlamps.

I should add that I have the H600Fd MKIII and it is plenty bright(for a headlamp) with great CRI. Its an awesome headlamp and there is no need for a new version this soon imo. I would like to see a 90+ CRI(or even 95+ CRI) emitter used when the MKIIII is released however:rock:


----------



## LessDark (Feb 1, 2016)

Hmm alright, would you mind sharing exactly what they wrote?

I also have the H600fc III and really like it, but wouldn't mind higher cri 



Tachead said:


> Right from Zebralight. I emailed them and asked a bunch of questions due to all of the speculation/rumors about Hi CRI versions of these emitters being offered in their headlamps.
> 
> I should add that I have the H600Fd MKIII and it is plenty bright(for a headlamp) with great CRI. Its an awesome headlamp and there is no need for a new version this soon imo. I would like to see a 90+ CRI(or even 95+ CRI) emitter used when the MKIIII is released however:rock:


----------



## Tachead (Feb 1, 2016)

LessDark said:


> Hmm alright, would you mind sharing exactly what they wrote?
> 
> I also have the H600fc III and really like it, but wouldn't mind higher cri



Yeah, I dont need much more brightness in a headlamp application but, I would like technology to allow 100 CRI one day

Here is their reply cut and pasted from the email.

"No plans for XHP35 or XHP50 based Hi CRI headlamps. The XHP50 is too much for a headlamp, while the Hi CRI version of the XHP35 is no better than the LEDs in the H600Fc/d III. There is a 90+CRI version XHP35, but comes with 3500K only if we want to keep the tint very consistent and close to the black body radiation line (i.e. be neutral without a hint of green or pink, ...)"

So we might see a XHP35 headlamp but, it wont be a HI CRI variation. Like I said, no real need as the H600FD MKIII is great and I honestly dont think a few more CRI would make much of a difference. It would have to be a lot and even then probably wouldnt be huge. My Nichia 219b 4500K powered light is 92 CRI and there isnt a large difference between the 84 of the H600Fd MKIII(its noticeable but, not a huge improvement). I actually prefer the Easywhite as it is more white and not so rosey/magenta. 

.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Feb 1, 2016)

Tachead said:


> There is no Hi CRI XHP35 headlamps coming ...



Thanks for the info! Looks like I will have to "suffer" with the *ZebraLight H600Fd Mk. III*.

Another first-world problem...


----------



## Tachead (Feb 1, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Thanks for the info! Looks like I will have to "suffer" with the *ZebraLight H600Fd Mk. III*.
> 
> Another first-world problem...




No problem:thumbsup:
Bahaha, yeah. 

But...but... its only 85 CRI with a beautifully even white tint and is almost 900 lumens:mecry:. 

First world problem for sure


----------



## snowlover91 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tachead said:


> No problem:thumbsup:
> Bahaha, yeah.
> 
> But...but... its only 85 CRI with a beautifully even white tint and is almost 900 lumens:mecry:.
> ...



What they told you lines up well with what they told me as well and why they don't plan to change design either to the pogo pins since they won't use the new emitters or if they do they won't push them as hard. Good stuff thanks for sharing! Also I think it's pretty cool that they usually do a good job replying to emails and about future products.


----------



## uofaengr (Feb 1, 2016)

Dang, well was hoping for something like the Mk III Plus but I guess not. The current H600Fd III might be hanging around for awhile then unless Cree comes out with an updated EasyWhite with higher CRI. 

Just curious why they think the XHP50 would be too much for a headlamp? Because of the heat in proximity to the head? Maybe some wouldn't mind walking around blasting 1100 or so lumens of 95 CRI strapped to their heads...unless they feel like runtime on medium and low modes suffer due to the 12v boost driver (pure speculation) which are the bread and butter modes for a headlamp. Just wild guesses here.


----------



## snowlover91 (Feb 1, 2016)

My guess would be the heat produced by one might be too much but that's just speculation. Also if they made the switch they might have to use the pogo pin design if they do as well. It's probably better with the increased heat and pogo design to keep it the way they have it for now.


----------



## LessDark (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't understand this, just look at the Acebeam H10 with a MT-G2, it handles the heat just fine.




snowlover91 said:


> My guess would be the heat produced by one might be too much but that's just speculation. Also if they made the switch they might have to use the pogo pin design if they do as well. It's probably better with the increased heat and pogo design to keep it the way they have it for now.


----------



## scs (Feb 2, 2016)

I thought the biggest reason is the driver for the xhp is too large, so doesn't readily fit into the headlamps without redesign. ZL's PID would manage the heat without any problems I think.


----------



## Blinding-Lights (Feb 2, 2016)

benwelder said:


> I couldn't find this anywhere on the forum (sorry if it is a repeat post), but Zebra Light has said that they are coming out with XHP35 headlamps with the same driver as the SC63 lights in 2-3 months. Sounds sweet.


Would this model be the H603w?


----------



## scs (Feb 2, 2016)

Blinding-Lights said:


> Would this model be the H603w?



IIRC, last I looked at the spreadsheet on ZL's webpage, that light uses the XM-L2 easywhite, same as F and C Mk 3 models


----------



## waxing twilight (Feb 15, 2016)

I could deal with having "only 80" CRI in a H600w MK III. The rated CRI for the SC600/63's in neutral are not bad even though they aren't "high CRI" versions. Still a pretty good light!


----------



## waxing twilight (Mar 24, 2016)

I received an update from ZL regarding timing and some details on design:

ZL:
"We'll announce the H600(w) Mk III in about 2 months. The body section of the H600(w) Mk III will look like the SC63(w). Internally, the H600(w) Mk III will use two springs just like the H600Fc/d Mk III"


----------



## Tachead (Mar 24, 2016)

waxing twilight said:


> I received an update from ZL regarding timing and some details on design:
> 
> ZL:
> "We'll announce the H600(w) Mk III in about 2 months. The body section of the H600(w) Mk III will look like the SC63(w). Internally, the H600(w) Mk III will use two springs just like the H600Fc/d Mk III"




Thanks for the update man:thumbsup:


----------



## tops2 (Mar 24, 2016)

waxing twilight said:


> I received an update from ZL regarding timing and some details on design:
> 
> ZL:
> "We'll announce the H600(w) Mk III in about 2 months. The body section of the H600(w) Mk III will look like the SC63(w). *Internally, the H600(w) Mk III will use two springs* just like the H600Fc/d Mk III"



2 springs huh?
I wonder if there'll be any change in battery specifications vs for SC600 MKIII/SC63? I'm guessing probably will still keep the same unprotected requirement though?
And if eventually this will be used in the SC600 MKIII and SC63 as a follow up update?


----------



## Tachead (Mar 24, 2016)

tops2 said:


> 2 springs huh?
> I wonder if there'll be any change in battery specifications vs for SC600 MKIII/SC63? I'm guessing probably will still keep the same unprotected requirement though?
> And if eventually this will be used in the SC600 MKIII and SC63 as a follow up update?



I am hoping they allow up to 69mm just like the H600Fd/c MKIII. There is no reason not to and I prefer the added level of protection of a PTC with something that is strapped to my head. Not to mention the flexibility to use pretty much any cell, button top or flat top with adequate continuous amperage rating of course instead of being so limited.


----------



## snovatut (Mar 24, 2016)

It's interesting to see H600 mkIII, but at the moment there are not good reviews about SC600 on XHP35.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Mar 25, 2016)

snovatut said:


> It's interesting to see H600 mkIII, but at the moment there are not good reviews about SC600 on XHP35.




I thought this review of the ZebraLight SC600 Mk. III by selfbuilt was a good one. It's worth checking out.


----------



## Sphinxxx (Mar 25, 2016)

I will almost definitely be getting this light. I love the cool white beam pattern, and the POWER and the huge battery life (on paper, i have only owned an h32). But one thing i find incredibly annoying is that the M1 medium setting is not higher. The lights get brighter and the M1 stays the same. It's barely any different than the 500lm H32. So there is only one setting b/w [email protected] and [email protected]?. You get to choose that setting but that is still A HUGE GAP, especially on a UI where there are 3 different setting options under 1 lumen. 

More first world problems i guess>>>> What am i a caveman?! 11+4 modes! This is an outrage!!!

But seriously, gimme that 160lm H2 setting as M1. That would probably be my go-to, but i don't want to waste a high mode on it? Ya feel me?


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll be deciding on MKIII w or c at some point. Have the w MKII right now but need another good HL for backup/loaning so may as well upgrade when funds are available. 
Probs go with the warmer C model as zebras neutral tend to be a little cool for me and the frosted lens won't bug me as long as I have a pocket thrower which I usually do when hiking/backpacking.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Mar 25, 2016)

benwelder said:


> I imagine they won't change that. Just takes a little education to use unprotected cells. Also don't the ZL's have built in battery protection circuits?



yes zebralight will not plow your unprotecteds into the ground


----------



## mico (Apr 21, 2016)

Sphinxxx said:


> But seriously, gimme that 160lm H2 setting as M1. That would probably be my go-to, but i don't want to waste a high mode on it? Ya feel me?


I'm always frustrated that I don't have easy access to both H2b & H2c. They both make good step ups from M1 & M2a, respectively (which I do have easy access to). And I tend to prefer one setting indoors and the other outdoors.

Maybe your solution is a good one. I wonder if they should have an extra level, but always scrolling from low makes just 3 preferable I think. Perhaps a double click could just cycle through the sub levels, but without having so many packed into H2, and yes, maybe H2c as M1 as you say.


----------



## hazza (Apr 22, 2016)

mico said:


> I'm always frustrated that I don't have easy access to both H2b & H2c. They both make good step ups from M1 & M2a, respectively (which I do have easy access to). And I tend to prefer one setting indoors and the other outdoors.
> 
> Maybe your solution is a good one. I wonder if they should have an extra level, but always scrolling from low makes just 3 preferable I think. Perhaps a double click could just cycle through the sub levels, but without having so many packed into H2, and yes, maybe H2c as M1 as you say.



+1 totally agree with you. It's one of my biggest irritations with the H6xx series (though that isn't saying much)


----------



## Raoh (May 4, 2016)

Anyone heard any more about the release? Going off what has been said we should see it soon?


----------



## psychbeat (May 5, 2016)

Raoh said:


> Anyone heard any more about the release? Going off what has been said we should see it soon?



They said about two months in an email to me a week ago ... I wonder if the C version will switch from easy white. XML to XHP35 HiCRI ...


----------



## Raoh (May 5, 2016)

psychbeat said:


> They said about two months in an email to me a week ago ... I wonder if the C version will switch from easy white. XML to XHP35 HiCRI ...



I think they said that back in March as well, so maybe there have been delays in manufacturing and it has been pushed forward another two. I guess we will hear more before July.


----------



## sovereign (May 7, 2016)

psychbeat said:


> They said about two months in an email to me a week ago ... I wonder if the C version will switch from easy white. XML to XHP35 HiCRI ...




In October, they told me January...


----------



## psychbeat (May 23, 2016)

Everything's still backorder status 18650 HL-wise on the ZL site. 
Hopefully that means XHP 35 on the way


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2016)

In 2005 they told me 2016.... j/k


----------



## Raoh (Jun 14, 2016)

Beacon of Light said:


> In 2005 they told me 2016.... j/k



Well they weren't wrong, pre-orders are up on their site now. Someone review one please!


----------



## Glock27 (Jun 14, 2016)

Pre-Ordered a H603c High CRI! I chose HCRI over Lumens for an all flood light.

G27


----------



## markr6 (Jun 14, 2016)

Glock27 said:


> Pre-Ordered a H603c High CRI! I chose HCRI over Lumens for an all flood light.
> 
> G27



Sounds good! I rarely used the high levels on a headlamp anyway.


----------



## LessDark (Jun 14, 2016)

Glock27 said:


> Pre-Ordered a H603c High CRI! I chose HCRI over Lumens for an all flood light.
> 
> G27



That one is very tempting, I love the tint on the H600FC III. But I'm a bit unsure if it's worth having both...


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 15, 2016)

That H600W MK3 is getting closer and closer... pretty sure it will replace the H600FD of mine. Going from 85 to 80 CRI isn't much of a sacrifice if I can gain lots of perceived brightness from the reflector and higher output.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 15, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> That H600W MK3 is getting closer and closer... pretty sure it will replace the H600FD of mine. Going from 85 to 80 CRI isn't much of a sacrifice if I can gain lots of perceived brightness from the reflector and higher output.



Nice sale price on the good ol' H600w II - $69.95. I think I'll hang on to mine for now.


----------



## Tachead (Jun 20, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> That H600W MK3 is getting closer and closer... pretty sure it will replace the H600FD of mine. Going from 85 to 80 CRI isn't much of a sacrifice if I can gain lots of perceived brightness from the reflector and higher output.



The increase in brightness is going to be very minimal. And, even then, that only really matters if you use the highest brightness settings a lot(not the most common use for a headlamp ime). The main difference will be the spot vs flood.

It takes roughly 4 times the lumens to get a perceived doubling of output. 

H1 - 1126 vs 870 lumens - So about a 5-6% increase in perceived brightness and H1 ramps down extremely fast(within seconds) to a much lower output as you know.

H2(PID) - 580 vs 560 lumens - So less then a 1% increase in perceived brightness

H2(non-PID) - 312 vs 255 lumens - So about a 4-5% increase in perceived brightness 

So, unless you really want the different beam profile, I personally dont think the loss of 5 CRI and $90+ is worth it. YMMV of course.

Edit: Keep in mind too that the C&D models use an Easywhite emitter which has much better colour consistency, etc. then Crees normal emitters. And in addition, unlike the normal lights, ZL hand picks the emitters for the C&D models so you generally get less variation between lights as well as an emitter that is closer to the black body radiation line(meaning less pinky, yellowy, greenish, etc. tints and more of a pure white). So, you get a nicer tint(less of a lottery) in addition to the higher CRI with the C&D models.


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes, I do know all of this. However, I still have my SC600 MK3, and can compare it side by side with the H600FD. The difference output and especially the difference in beam profile makes the SC600 MK3 appear at least twice as bright when they're both on their high mode. Naturally, the headlamp model will be slightly more diffused, but there will be a noticeable difference nonetheless. 

Asides from the color consistency and closeness to the black body locus, the easywhite models don't do anything special in terms of color rendering. The D model lacks a good bit of red rendering, and makes everything have a yellow tinge to it.

Oh, and the Zebralight site has been updated with all of the latest XHP35 headlamps if anybody was wondering. This includes the pure flood, floody, and spot+fill models. I pre-ordered 2 of the warm spot+fill models myself. And you bet there will be comparison shots.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 20, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> Oh, and the Zebralight site has been updated with all of the latest XHP35 headlamps if anybody was wondering. This includes the pure flood, floody, and spot+fill models. I pre-ordered 2 of the warm spot+fill models myself. And you bet there will be comparison shots.



Looking forward to seeing reviews on these. Unfortunately they pushed the ETA from 6/30 to 7/15.


----------



## Tachead (Jun 20, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> Yes, I do know all of this. However, I still have my SC600 MK3, and can compare it side by side with the H600FD. The difference output and especially the difference in beam profile makes the SC600 MK3 appear at least twice as bright when they're both on their high mode. Naturally, the headlamp model will be slightly more diffused, but there will be a noticeable difference nonetheless.
> 
> Asides from the color consistency and closeness to the black body locus, the easymodels don't do anything special in terms of color rendering. The D model lacks a good bit of red rendering, and makes everything have a yellow tinge to it.
> 
> Oh, and the Zebralight site has been updated with all of the latest XHP35 headlamps if anybody was wondering. This includes the pure flood, floody, and spot+fill models. I pre-ordered 2 of the warm spot+fill models myself. And you bet there will be comparison shots.



The much larger reflector of the SC is probably making the biggest difference to your eyes as a more focused beam will always appear brighter especially up close. But, yes there will still be a noticeable difference between the H600w MKIII and H600Fd MKIII both due to the lack of frosted lens and the slight increase in output. Personally though, I have owned headlamps with both kinds of len/reflector designs and I find a medium floody beam like the frosted lens ZL models to be much better for most headlamp uses. I have really come to like the combo of my floody(frosted lens) ZL headlamps and a small throwy flashlight like the Nitecore MH20, MH20GT, ZL SC600w HI, exc. YMMV of course. 

Remember though, the normal XHP35 used in these models will have much lower R9(red rendering) then the Easywhite used in your "D" which has about 18-26 R9(one of the highest available in any headlamp model) and will likely be into the negative R9 meaning it will be considerable poorer at red rendering. The "D's" R9 may be fairly low compared to say a high CRI Nichia 219B but, it is still very high compared to other headlight options. It will also be much more of a tint lottery with the normal XHP35 and you could end up with a very yellowy, greenish, or even pinkish tint. Look at the SC63w and SC600w for instance. Most users report a very yellowy/greeny tint and these headlamps likely will be using the same emitters. Vinh even went as far as saying the tint sucked on the XHP35w models(the HI is supposed to be great however) and wouldnt even bring them in to sell on his store. 

I'm not trying to sway you away from getting one of the new models, just giving you a few things to think about if you hadnt already:thumbsup:


----------



## Tachead (Jun 20, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Looking forward to seeing reviews on these. Unfortunately they pushed the ETA from 6/30 to 7/15.




+1


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 20, 2016)

It's easy enough to return the models to Zebralight if I don't like them.


----------



## xtibi (Aug 11, 2016)

received 2 Zebralights H600 MK III + 7 GITD rubbers + 1 extra headband 

https://goo.gl/gltR44
https://goo.gl/hLwa50
https://goo.gl/HzNOHi
https://goo.gl/Yhb9dT
https://goo.gl/ayaINM


great light!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 11, 2016)

xtibi said:


> received 2 Zebralights H600 MK III + 7 GITD rubbers + 1 extra headband
> 
> https://goo.gl/gltR44
> https://goo.gl/hLwa50
> ...




Nice photo !


----------



## GODOFWAR (Aug 11, 2016)

twistedraven said:


> Zebralight provides a high quality unprotected cell with their new SC600 MK3 lights-- at least to American customers.



Does the battery come with the light?


----------

